# Antique plow trucks



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

Anybody got any pictures of retired plow trucks? I will start it off with a few from a yard in my area. If you guys are interested I will post a few more.


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

And another one...


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Dude I have some good ones sitting on our yard at work. I'll take some pics and post them either tomorrow or Saturday! 
Heeeheeee


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

I think this will be a cool thread, keep it up


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

Ok I have had time to edit a few more so here we go... 2 Autocars


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

Ok, interesting. I can attach multiple pics to one e-mail put they only show as a link. I guess I will send the rest individually.


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

The second Autocar


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

Another blower...


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

No plow but definitely plow capable and odd...


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

Typical vintage plow truck...


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

Not antique but a whole lot of blade for an F Super Duty.


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

Ok, I have edited a few more from disk...


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

And another


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

Walter Snow Fighter


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

Another Walter...


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

wfd44 said:


> Not antique but a whole lot of blade for an F Super Duty.


Is that from that dealer in Maine who sells a lot of Oshkosh trucks?


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

And the last one for now. Until I can find (or take) some pictures of my friends Oshkosh and Linn plow trucks.


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

BolensDriver:

Yes in fact the first several are from S.A. McLean in Limerick, Maine. The F-Super Duty with the overkill blades is the last one in the set from a trip the antique truck club took to Steve's yard in September. The 2 Walters and the Green Ford all belong to a lawyer friend of mine (I think he owns the Orange IH now too).


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

I thought so! That guy in Limerick has very excellent deals on trucks.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

Very good photos.  I love those old trucks! Do you own any old ones?


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

Yes, I have a restored 1966 Chevy 3/4 ton 2wd pickup and a 1973 Corvette. My Parents have a 1925 Ford Model TT (one ton T) and a 1948 Willys Jeepster. My "Antique Plow Rig" Isn't a truck. Its a 1963 Panzer T-70B with the original accessory 42" plow blade.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

Panzers are nice tractors. They don't make any good tractors nowadays.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

the diamond rio's are very good trucks who do they belong to and they wanna sell them


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Here are some we have sitting around. Not as BIG or as old as wfd's, but none the less retired. All these trucks were driven hard and left for dead. No they sit for any salvagable parts we can get....the pics aren't all that great because I couldn't get around most of them, sorry guys..!


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Another.....


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

ded...dead


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

We're still trying to brng this one to life....it's not looking good though....


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

En-fuego...


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

It's sitting like this because the axles went on the blue one last year and we needed to operate.....


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

This is the mystery balde we found while cleaning up the back lot... it was buried up to the A-frame. We still have no idea where it came from....


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Great old pics! I love those. Please post more!!! That S.A. Mclean has some awesome stuff. I've got some old and new pics posted here, http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/ryan_pedone.htm

There are some new updated photos on it, and after I spend my Christmas back home in Upstate NY, I am 100% sure there will be a ton more!

Ryan


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

SNOWPLOWFAN said:


> Great old pics! I love those. Please post more!!! That S.A. Mclean has some awesome stuff. I've got some old and new pics posted here, http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/ryan_pedone.htm
> 
> There are some new updated photos on it, and after I spend my Christmas back home in Upstate NY, I am 100% sure there will be a ton more!
> 
> Ryan


You did not happen to attend college in Utica, you name looks familiar....


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

I sure did attend college in Utica. In fact it's where I'm from. Are you from the area also?


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Yes... I think you were a friend of a friend... Jason...


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Hmmmmm... doesn't ring a bell


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

SNOWPLOWFAN said:


> Hmmmmm... doesn't ring a bell


Check PM....


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

PM??? are you referring to a person?


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

SNOWPLOWFAN said:


> PM??? are you referring to a person?


He means check your private messages...PM


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Don't know if this qualifies as an antique but it's old. Just sold it off a couple months ago. Always fired right up, ran good, but the plow would break down every time I plowed the driveway... :realmad:.

Buck


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)




----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

My Dad standing next to an FWD


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

love the Walters and Oshkosh's, wfd !! 
real nice ones bolens!!!
thanks!


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

Those are sooooo cool. I would take a day off to go up and check those out in person!


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

OK, you guessed where mine were from so now its my turn. At least the first two are from Dick Kemp's outdoor truck museum in Hillsborough NH. An International, probably a KR11 with a Coleman 4wd conversion and an Oshkosh.


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

Keep the pics coming WFD, should get my camera out this winter and get some pics, lots of big old plow trucks around here.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

wfd44 said:


> OK, you guessed where mine were from so now its my turn. At least the first two are from Dick Kemp's outdoor truck museum in Hillsborough NH. An International, probably a KR11 with a Coleman 4wd conversion and an Oshkosh.


Yep, all of them are from his place. :waving:  I love the place, it's pretty fun. I've been going there for years.


----------



## eficat (Oct 4, 2004)

*My antique plow truck*

Still plowing too!


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

eficat said:


> Still plowing too!


Very nice Ford, I'd like to buy something like that someday. My old neighbor had one, but it was having many engine problems, and starting to get rot in the bed and cab.

Sincerely,
Jake


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

Now some pics from Upstate NY

1955 Ford


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

lakeeffect said:


> Now some pics from Upstate NY
> 
> 1955 Ford


What model Ford is that? I like it.


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

1948 GMC with Plow


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

1928 Linn owned by Jefferson County NY


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

Linn plow in 1931 near Watertown NY


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

1943 Linn working near Potsdam NY


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

Linn plowing near Watertown NY


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

Near Watertown NY,1930's


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

Walters working a lakeeffect storm


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

Another view


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

Whoops forgot attachment


----------



## eficat (Oct 4, 2004)

Very nice Ford, I'd like to buy something like that someday. My old neighbor had one, but it was having many engine problems, and starting to get rot in the bed and cab.

Sincerely,
Jake


Thanks for the compliment. That truck is front wheel drive and can really push some snow! I think they made that model 1 year in 74. It has 60,000 original miles with only minimal surface rust.


----------



## SteveB(wi) (Dec 27, 2004)

*Our old Ford*

1931 Ford Model A my Dad started with. Put a 6' Meyers blade on it to replace the oak table top. Hydraulic hand pump on the floor for lift, manual angle. We retired it about 1975 when we bought a '67 IHC Scout. My younger brother is currently restoring this truck.


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

Here is one of a 1963 or 1964 IH C1300 pick up my uncle had when it was new. I think it was probably the first new plow truck we had on the farm.


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

On the right is a 1942-1946 Chevy military 1 1/2 ton 4x4 with a one way blade. My Grandfather bought this truck after being snowed in for 3 days in 1952. It was still in use to plow the runway after my Uncle got the IH pickup and Fisher plow.


----------



## gearhead (Nov 30, 2004)

wfd44 said:


> Yes, I have a restored 1966 Chevy 3/4 ton 2wd pickup and a 1973 Corvette. My Parents have a 1925 Ford Model TT (one ton T) and a 1948 Willys Jeepster. My "Antique Plow Rig" Isn't a truck. Its a 1963 Panzer T-70B with the original accessory 42" plow blade.


I work with a guy that has some panzer's I never had herd of them before, cool mower-plow


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

Well I managed to find a couple of Pics of a Linn with V plow and double wings.


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

Another view of the Linn...


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

Nice pics of that Linn, is that in Maine?


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

Yes it is. Its in New Gloucester, Maine. It belongs to a friend of mine.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

There's some nice old trucks in this thread. I love Linn trucks and his friend Lombard. Incredible machines for their time.
I'll post what we run across at work here below should be some previous trucks.
The one titled Walther is a Mack BX owned by Minnesota Dept of Highways- it's a Mack factory image.
If you see a white alphanumeric code in the bottom right corner of the image it is a factory Mack image.

The AC with the wooden plow is a Boston Elevated Railway owned truck plowing the roads for the trolleys.

The Negative is a Negative we sold some time ago showing a Walter with a blade.
Yes, the Sterling was a factory photo too.

The Kenworth is a brochure, but it's a great shot.
enjoy- I'll drop some more in as I find them (3 years worth if files to search through to do so.)


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I believe this AC is also a Boston Elevated truck.
the 2 Walther images are believed to be in Boston, dockside.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Looks Like Steves.*



wfd44 said:


> Anybody got any pictures of retired plow trucks? I will start it off with a few from a yard in my area. If you guys are interested I will post a few more.


 Looks like SA McLean.lol


----------

